# bleeding before embryo transfer



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hi there,


I had a scan on Friday and was told that my lining was looking very good, all set for transfer on Wednesday 23rd.


But today I've had some bleeding - red at first, although now it is brown and tailing off.  Am not happy! I called the clinic and have another scan tomorrow, but wondered if anyone had any experiences/ advice? 


thanks


xx


----------



## Hiyalove (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi tholeon,

I had a slight bleed a few days before my transfer on 17th March, and when we contacted the clinic they told us it was normal and not to worry. 
I was and still are using pessaries and they said that I may have nicked my cervix when putting the pessary, so try not to worry which is easier said than done! 
Good Luck for Wednesday x


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Theoleon,

just thought I'd let you know this happened to me - 2 days before ET, clinic stopped my cycle to be on the safe side but it never turned into a real period. They upped my dose of HRT and we started again 10 days later - when AF really did arrive.  They told me if it happened again they'd stick me on Buserelin for a full down reg but in the end all went fine second time round - currently on my 2ww.

Think it's just one of those things - but I was glad we delayed first time - I would have been constantly wondering whether I'd done the right thing - and in the end we were only 3 weeks behind where we would have been.

Good luck,
Ruth x


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks both. 


Great to hear of your experiences Ruth, that does make me feel better. It was definitely a proper bleed from inside, not a nick from outside. We've cancelled for this time, but it really helps to know that it didn't happen to you a second time. Best of luck for your 2ww and big test day    


x


----------



## bubbs (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi.

I started syneral nasay spray on the 3rd of march and have today started HRT, but i was a little concerned as i have had a little bleed today, not quite AF but it was enough!.  Called Clinic and they have just said to carry on doing as i am with the nasal spray and HRT until my scan on the 5th April.  Does anyone think this sounds OK/normal?!!


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi


I think that all clinics have a slightly different protocol so things that might be ok on one might not be on another (if that makes any sense.) My bleed was only a few days before expected ET while yours was I think quite a bit before, so you may well be ok    x


----------

